
How to name things: the hardest problem in programming (2014) - Tomte
http://www.slideshare.net/pirhilton/how-to-name-things-the-hardest-problem-in-programming
======
mindcrime
_The two hardest problems in computer science: naming things, cache
invalidation and off-by-one errors._

